
A/B Test - Guess which one of these designs lifted revenue by $2.3 million - hugoahlberg
http://whichtestwon.com/archives/5274
======
drtse4
Obvious in my opinion, mainly because the checkout button didn't need to be so
visible considering that the user likely dind't buy anything yet. Search
instead leads with more stuff bought. See amazon, the searchbox is the most
visible part of the design.

